# Blidnes



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Another piece of artwork(??).BLIDNES was built in 1971 by Lithgow/s at Port Glasgow for Jebsen UK Ltd.She lasted until 1986 and was scrapped under the name KAMPOS.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

In the next future i wiil put in the site others pieces of my artwork.
Is always good to see them!!!!


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

I often wonder what happened to the BULKNES, a sister of BLIDNES. She was engaged in trade between Gladstone (Aust) and Bluff (NZ) carrying bulk alumina from 1974 till about 1983 when she was replaced by TNT ALLTRANS.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Last heard of under Chinese ownership as ZHONG HAI.Might still be sailing.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Hi all
BLIDNES were scrapped in 90s. BULKNES as Fairfied says was ZHONG HAI at
the end 2003 , but owners unknown .
I have a good surprise for you: a B/W pic of my collection of BULKNES in Gibraltar road 1985 as KAPETAN ANTONIS !!! it is ok?


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Thank you Tanker, it is a brilliant photo. I see that her derricks were not "put back" after she left NZ/Aust waters. They were removed to increase her carrying capacity by 500 tons.


----------

